
The Paved PaaS To NodeJS Microservices at Netflix [video] - kapv89
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcNqfvMeWow
======
pg_bot
It looks like they are moving away from Java. Can anyone from Netflix comment
on why javascript was the language of choice for the migration?

~~~
aecorredor
So from a podcast I listened to from a few years ago of this same guy in
software engineering daily, their base services were still in java, while the
services that were closer to the user experience were being transitioned to
nodejs. He even said that probably completely new back-end services would
still be done in Java if they were not really tied to the UX. I don’t know if
this is still true today though.

------
stunt
It is a good choice for most of the services they have. Probably same for most
of the companies that are serving something on internet.

\- Node performs very well. \- It is scalable for web. \- It is supported
everywhere and it is really easy to learn and use. \- You embrace one
programming language among your developers that can be used for Backend,
Frontend, and Native apps. \- ES6 and Node8 already made significant
improvements to the syntax and langauge. \- It has a rich open source
ecosystem and resources (from Facebook, Google...). \- Tooling is great! \-
Fits very well for new techniques and models (Microservices, Serverless, and
etc) \- It is easy to learn how to write a maintainable code in Node.

so why not?

There are certain things that you will find a good reason to build them with
something else (Java, Go, Python, Erlang, etc). But Node is a perfect choice
for majority of services that a web company is building today.

------
sctb
We've updated the link from
[https://www.reddit.com/r/node/comments/8i8jzq/netflix_migrat...](https://www.reddit.com/r/node/comments/8i8jzq/netflix_migrating_12_of_their_api_to_nodejs/),
which points to this.

------
Kudos
You should have linked to the video not your empty Reddit thread.

